# And here we have yet another hello from Michigan!



## Oni-Chan (Oct 25, 2008)

MT has just been invaded by Michigan! %-}

I am a casual martial artist with interests in some of the historical aspects and traditions.  I've briefly trained in Tae Kwon Do, and currently am looking to begin some study of the sword arts.  Swords have always fascinated me and now I finally want to start some beginner Japanese sword art work.  Any suggestions are welcome, and thanks in advance!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy the site, Yes Michigan is a hot bed right now but we love it. Bring some more folks.


----------



## Oni-Chan (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks, I'll spread the word.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 25, 2008)

Oni-Chan said:


> Thanks, I'll spread the word.


 
It is appreciated and you can ask Brian Van cise here about sword instructors in Michigan, he lives in Alma.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## arnisador (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 25, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Oni-Chan (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks again for the warm welcomes!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## exile (Oct 25, 2008)

Good to have you with us!


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Miles (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello from another Michigander!

If you are interested in pretty much any type of MA, you can find it at Martial Arts Unlimited in Clawson.  We do TKD, Savate, Muay Thai, Silat, Kali, Brazilian Ju-jitsu, combat submission wrestling, kettlebell training.......you get the picture.

Go to maunlimited.com-hasn't been updated in some time but it has the essentials.

Good luck!


----------



## sjansen (Nov 3, 2008)

Oni-Chan said:


> MT has just been invaded by Michigan! %-}
> 
> I am a casual martial artist with interests in some of the historical aspects and traditions. I've briefly trained in Tae Kwon Do, and currently am looking to begin some study of the sword arts. Swords have always fascinated me and now I finally want to start some beginner Japanese sword art work. Any suggestions are welcome, and thanks in advance!


 
What can we say, Michigan can't be beat in the fall.

The colors, the colors

There is a school in Ann Arbor that does iado and I think kendo. Is your mind set on japanese? You might want to look into doing kali, escrima or arnis. They use knife and sword.


----------



## Mimir (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome to MT :wavey:


----------



## tko4u (Nov 6, 2008)

hello, welcome!


----------



## crushing (Nov 6, 2008)

Greetings and welcome fellow Michigander!


----------



## Drac (Nov 6, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## JBrainard (Nov 6, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## LocknBlock (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## MasterWright (Nov 8, 2008)

Perhaps you could look into Haidong Gumdo Sword, the way of the Samarang. It's a Korean Art usually taught at Taekwondo schools.


----------



## kuntawguro (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi from a northern michigander- Traverse City


----------



## MasterWright (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## seasoned (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome


----------

